# turn off annoying noise from remote Control



## dlcurren (Sep 14, 2015)

I hate the loud beeping from the Remote when I press any button. Can it be muted?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes. You can change this setting.


----------



## pldmich (Dec 4, 2010)

Settings & Messages
Settings
Audio
Sound Effects Volume
Off


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

What's wierd with those sounds is on my 2 Roamio's I run through receivers, even though I have sounds turned on, the only time I hear sound is when I am navigating the old style menus (whenever there isn't a PiP window). Otherwise in the guide and other places, I never hear the sounds.

Now on the 2 minis I have hooked directly to the TV (still via HDMI), I hear the sounds all the time, in the guide and all menus.

Kinda wierd.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Chuck_IV said:


> What's wierd with those sounds is on my 2 Roamio's I run through receivers, even though I have sounds turned on, the only time I hear sound is when I am navigating the old style menus (whenever there isn't a PiP window). Otherwise in the guide and other places, I never hear the sounds.
> 
> Now on the 2 minis I have hooked directly to the TV (still via HDMI), I hear the sounds all the time, in the guide and all menus.
> 
> Kinda wierd.


There's a relationship between the noise and DD. If using the A/V output on the Roamio, the noise is always there (and quite loud) leading me to feel it's always PCM on the A/V output.

Set the Roamio to PCM and the noise will always be there.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Chuck_IV said:


> What's wierd with those sounds is on my 2 Roamio's I run through receivers, even though I have sounds turned on, the only time I hear sound is when I am navigating the old style menus (whenever there isn't a PiP window). Otherwise in the guide and other places, I never hear the sounds.
> 
> Now on the 2 minis I have hooked directly to the TV (still via HDMI), I hear the sounds all the time, in the guide and all menus.
> 
> Kinda wierd.


This is how it is on FiOS. SInce all their channels use DD audio, you never hear any of the TiVo sounds with the new meus and the preview window. With no preview window then you will get the sounds on the new menus.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

The effects are too loud even at the softest of the 3 volume settings.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

leiff said:


> The effects are too loud even at the softest of the 3 volume settings.


completely agree. I wouldn't mind them if they weren't so loud. Would love tivo to add an extra-low option that's at least half as loud as current low. Maybe even 1/3 as low as current low. And like play and pause, skip back and skip forward would be better if silent.


----------

